# Update on Ollie the run-over cat



## catembi (22 April 2016)

(Quick summary - Ollie went missing in Oct; turned up 3-4 weeks later emaciated & with a broken leg & pelvis, so he must have been run over & struggling to get home all that time; we were given the choice between PTS & £3k of surgery; went for the surgery.  Long period of cage followed by house rest.)

I posted a while back wondering whether I ought to let him back outside - he was always an outside cat who treated the house like a hotel, but I was so scared of him having another accident.  Anyway, 3 weeks ago, we put in a cat flap & crossed our fingers...and 2 days ago I found that he'd caught a big rabbit, somehow dragged it into the living room thru his new cat flap & had eaten most of it!  So it would appear that he's back to full strength.

Not sure how to stop him bringing his dinner home...previously to get in & out he used to climb on the kitchen roof & howl, & we used to let him in through the first floor window, so he could be divested of any accompaniments...

T x


----------



## Lanky Loll (22 April 2016)

Hehe they're so much tougher than we give them credit for, good to hear he's mended


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 April 2016)

that's really good news that he has mended well from such bad injuries, you will have to put up with dead bodies from now on!!!!!!


----------



## Sprout (22 April 2016)

So glad he made such a good recovery after his awful accident.
Max will think the dead bodies are new toys for him!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 April 2016)

Pleased to hear he has recovered fully!!  

No advice on the kills, but we have a few issues with our newer addition.  Regular bringer of presents dead and alive!   I don't want to stop access in/out of the house so am just going to have to put up with rodents and regular snapped necks!!!!


----------



## hackneylass2 (23 April 2016)

Good for Ollie.  And much kudos to you for giving him a chance!


----------



## catembi (23 April 2016)

Here he is...lord of all he surveys...  You can see where his fur still hasn't grown back properly from where 1/4 of him was shaved for surgery.







T x


----------



## Princess16 (23 April 2016)

Aww I love a nice cat story glad he's back to full health.

You do know the cat kill are presents for you don't you bless him


----------



## LovesCobs (26 April 2016)

No help with the cat flap issue I'm afraid  I remember your posts as my cat did the same, 2 broken legs, tail and pelvis. He is now the best cat at catching rabbits! Though he doesn't have a cat flap to bring them in


----------



## catembi (2 May 2016)

The rabbit obviously wasn't a one-off as today's 'present' was a large dead mouse...

O/h was sitting in the car on the drive last week & saw Ollie outside the house & when 2 cars came past, Ollie shot away from the road, so fingers & everything else crossed that he's now afraid of the road & will stay away from it...

T x


----------

